# Yankton heads up - need to know questions



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been at Yankton for one field shoot, three years ago.

Weather, yes hot and humid. We had rain one day, with thunder / lightening in the area that caused us to be called in off the course for about 1 hour delay. Wind wasn't MUCH of a factor, but could kick up on some of the courses / targets. It is pretty open, with few trees and not much "terrain".

Insects are pretty tough. Some mosquitoes and biting flies. I wore shorts the first day and regretted it. The flies were biting THROUGH MY SOCKS. Wore levis the rest of the week. Just a spray of the ankles and shoulders, not extreem.

The trails and target lanes (for the NFAA Field anyway, don't know if they are putting the FITA Field somewhere else) are pretty well trimmed. I wouldn't recommend cutting across country or looking for lost arrows, as it gets pretty scratchy anywhere else. Didn't see or hear about any snakes, but would be possible.

Stay in the host hotel (Best Western Kelly Inn) if you can still get a reservation. Nice place, GREAT restaurant although a little pricey the meals were a treat. Just walk out the back door of the hotel and across the parking lot, and you're at the practice butts.

We didn't experience any of down-town Yankton, didn't move the vehicle (motor home) from the time we parked before opening day, until it was time to leave town.

You can see aerial photos of the ranges on a link from the NFAA website www.fieldarchery.com the lanes show up on the photo.


----------



## Hawk Eye (Aug 6, 2005)

The weather is hot and can be humid at times. The first shoot they had one morning you needed a sweatshirt on. You may have some rain. It is always windy in Yankton. The insects can get bad, gants and biting flys. The best thing for the gants is pure vanilla and for the flys bug spray. As for clothing shorts when it's hot and light long pants if the flys are bad. All the paths to the targets are mowed. Just go to the shoot expecting to have a good time.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> You can see aerial photos of the ranges on a link from the NFAA website www.fieldarchery.com the lanes show up on the photo.


I can't find that link. Someone help? Thanks


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

CarlV said:


> I can't find that link. Someone help? Thanks


http://www.fieldarchery.org/index.cfm


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

:embara:Thanks, Sarns, but I must just be blind. I can't seem to find the aerial photo's that show the lanes.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

CarlV said:


> :embara:Thanks, Sarns, but I must just be blind. I can't seem to find the aerial photo's that show the lanes.


Here is the page, it took several clicks to get there from the NFAA site.

http://woaf.org/venue/

When you look at the map, there is a box to click to change from the street map to the satellite photo. Then Zoom In to see the ranges.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you

Carl


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Flies will bite through your socks and draw blood. Use spay with at least a 40 deet content and spay often.
Frank


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I suspect that with all the rain and flooding that the "skeeters" will be plentiful and looking for blood. I heard that brewers' yeast helps keep them off. Is that a truism or a old wives tale-ism?


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> Here is the page, it took several clicks to get there from the NFAA site.
> 
> http://woaf.org/venue/
> 
> When you look at the map, there is a box to click to change from the street map to the satellite photo. Then Zoom In to see the ranges.


Thanks Linda, I see you and TC are signed up already. Hope I make it there this year.


----------



## YanktonCoach (Jun 30, 2011)

My name is Bill I am the new Head Coach in Yankton. First we have a location within a couple miles for new field courses that will be used for the tournament due to the flooding. The weather here is nice for me of course since I am from Florida but it may be warm for some I spend my days in shorts and a polo shirt. The bugs are here like most places but a little clear vanilla from Dakota Archery the local shop or a Therma Cell keeps them under control. There are still places to stay in Yankton even though it seems a lot of people think there is no where to stay, check the wesite http://woaf.org/ under travel and you will see accommodations where it shows there are plenty of rooms available at the local college. There are also cabins at the many campgrounds in the area.


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

south dakota weather can really vary it can b cool an rain in the morning and 90 plus by noon just b prepared most likely it will b around 90 and humid like bill said vanilla works good for most of the flying bugs and i know this sounds weird but we have also used absorbing jr. the muscle relever to help with the nats good luck


----------



## YanktonCoach (Jun 30, 2011)

Yankton County is now going to take care of the mosquito problem with fogging before the tournament with a fog that even controls gnats and today all of the standing water is being treated with something that is supposed to control mosquitos for up to 150 days. So the bug problem should not be as bad as it could be.


----------



## YanktonCoach (Jun 30, 2011)

The official field ranges are completed for the tournament. Check in at headquarters for practice.


----------

